# Mix quick mud fast, no mess, easy dry clean design.



## Mud n’More Mixball (Mar 18, 2018)

https://youtu.be/8zePYJIYsak


----------



## pytlik86 (Sep 3, 2016)

why not just use the knife and pan, if you only need to mix so little?


----------



## Mud n’More Mixball (Mar 18, 2018)

It’s just a simple tool that helps us get the job done faster and easier. I love when people find a better way to do things. I thought I would share mine. 17 years in the business. I have been mixing quick mud in the pan for a long time. No measuring, mix too much adding water or compound to get it thicker or thinner. By the time I got it mixed right and on the wall it’s starting to set up. The Mixball is so easy and so fast. I like speed and consistency. I mix as much as I need and toss it aside and clean it later. The quick mud crumples right off of the ball and the Mixbit.


----------

